# Your weight during pandemic



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Has your weight increased, stayed about the same of have you lost weight during the outbreak?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2020)

It did in the first few weeks and now it has drifted back to where I started.

My blood sugar readings are another matter too much comfort food, carbs, etc...

Now that the hot humid weather has arrived I will lose much of my interest in eating and the numbers will begin to improve.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2020)

I've lost a couple of pounds but am remaining withing the 5 pound range that I'm comfortable with.  How about you, @debodun?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

I am exactly the same as I was a month ago despite getting out to do yard work, other outdoor chores and indoor exercises.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

My weight always remains pretty much the same. I never bother weighing myself, even though I have a scale, but I can tell by how my clothes fit. Everything fits exactly the same. (Whether I ever have any reason to put on something nice is another story!)


----------



## Duster (May 26, 2020)

I've lost 4 pounds in the last 2 months~right on track.  I've been able to maintain my slow weight loss diet, even though some of the foods I get to make it easier were not always available.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Increased but now decreasing


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)

I don't weigh myself but I haven't noticed any difference in my clothes, so I'll say "same."


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Increased but now decreasing


Increased and still increasing!!


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2020)

I eat....therefore I am....fat.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 26, 2020)

I have lost a few pounds and that is what I am aiming for. Still have more to go. With hubby retiring last fall, we now walk everyday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 26, 2020)

Lost 10 pounds, hoping to lose more .  I really am a terrible cook


----------



## Manatee (May 26, 2020)

I am up to 207, I was down to 204 last winter.  My weight is fine, it is the distribution that isn't so good.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 26, 2020)

Probably gained a few pounds. When they open the rec center, I hope to lose them again. I walk every day, but sit on my bottom most of the time.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2020)

My weight situation hasn't changed much.  It goes up and down.  I'm getting to a better place with it but then I may just pig out and eat a whole pizza and that will change  I do always manage to get it back down to a better place.  My appetite isn't great right now and I am glad for that for a change.  I used to always feel hungry.

I am always working on my weight and WILL eventually get it to where I am happier with it.  I am 24 pounds less than I was 2 years ago and I'm grateful for that.  I have learned to eat better since being diagnosed with type 2 2 years ago.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 26, 2020)

Same as before, I think. Between the wood pile and splitting wheeling wood around I am doing fine.  Not losing weight, but pants are sliding south a lot. lol.....
Some well meaning comments from those really near sited......lol


----------



## Duster (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lost 10 pounds, hoping to lose more .  I really am a terrible cook


I thought you don’t cook.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I thought you don’t cook.


Exactly!


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Exactly!


So what do you eat if you don’t cook?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> So what do you eat if you don’t cook?


Lately, since this mess started, I make cream of wheat or oatmeal for breakfast.  Hot dog, canned fruit, frozen veggie for lunch, or spam, or canned corned beef hash which I love.  Husband makes dinner.

Dinner might be hamburger patties, canned fruit, boxed rice or potatoes.  Or a roasted chicken from Costco.  I would not define anything we do with food as cooking.  I can not stand for any length of time and, according to the docs, I am never to stand over a stove.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Lately, since this mess started, I make cream of wheat or oatmeal for breakfast.  Hot dog, canned fruit, frozen veggie for lunch, or spam, or canned corned beef hash which I love.  Husband makes dinner.
> 
> Dinner might be hamburger patties, canned fruit, boxed rice or potatoes.  Or a roasted chicken from Costco.  I would not define anything we do with food as cooking.  I can not stand for any length of time and, according to the docs, I am never to stand over a stove.


Ok . Do you miss cooking?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok . Do you miss cooking?


I miss baking.  My daughter reminds me how I used to make cakes, pies, cookies etc.  she loved my sour cream peach pie and pastries that I made.  And the Xmas salt cookies I made and we painted and hung from the tree every year.

I instilled a love of cooking and baking in her, especially baking.  She sends me pictures of the things she makes, sigh.  But those days are gone.  As I said before, somewhere, my doctor, a couple months ago, said it’s time I switch to baby food.  As my digestive issues become worst.

But I am not ready to do that, and I would prefer never to do that if possible.


----------



## Keesha (May 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I miss baking.  My daughter reminds me how I used to make cakes, pies, cookies etc.  she loved my sour cream peach pie and pastries that I made.  And the Xmas salt cookies I made and we painted and hung from the tree every year.
> 
> I instilled a love of cooking and baking in her, especially baking.  She sends me pictures of the things she makes, sigh.  But those days are gone.  As I said before, somewhere, my doctor, a couple months ago, said it’s time I switch to baby food.  As my digestive issues become worst.
> 
> But I am not ready to do that, and I would prefer never to do that if possible.


That’s too bad you can’t bake any more. Are you not allowed to use the oven either now? When I make something for the oven I usually make the item at the dining room table and when it’s ready pop it in the oven until it ready but I guess the chance of you falling onto the hot oven door would be a concern.

When I lived in my apartment long ago I did much of my cooking using a conventional oven which was tiny. I’m still amazed at all the things I could cook in that thing.

The interaction between mother and child while teaching baking skills is priceless and something to treasure forever. Before I went to kindergarten my mom used to bake a bit. She’d make Christmas cakes from scratch , pound cake and trifle . It was time with my mom that was joyous.

Did your daughter teach her kids to bake also?


----------



## Gardenlover (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s too bad you can’t bake any more. Are you not allowed to use the oven either now? When I make something for the oven I usually make the item at the dining room table and when it’s ready pop it in the oven until it ready but I guess the chance of you falling onto the hot oven door would be a concern.
> 
> When I lived in my apartment long ago I did much of my cooking using a conventional oven which was tiny. I’m still amazed at all the things I could cook in that thing.
> 
> ...


Yes, falling is a major concern for me and with the balance issues bending over to put something in the oven is a real no, no.  You totally understand!  I baked from scratch as well.  As for my daughters children, she adopted them each when they were 15 years of age.  She taught them survival cooking which is all they were willing to learn.

It will be different with her grandchild.  She teaches her everything as her mother is simply not interested.  Baby has started to talk finally and has a few words.  She is catching on to potty training, and generally catching up.


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2020)

I've lost 14 pounds since early March. I attribute that to eating more conservatively because of pandemic-induced shortages and working to really clean out the house. A lot of stair climbing going on! Another 80 pounds and I'll be down where I should be. My BMI is still almost 35.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 6, 2020)

I lost a little at first gardening in an unusually cool and pleasant early summer for us.  But when the heat and humidity finally kicked in, my activity level went down and weight went up.  I've been working on it the last few weeks and am about halfway back.   Once fall gets here, hoping to lose beyond where I started.


----------

